# an IQ question



## kopekbaligi (Jun 29, 2011)

you are last one in a army line. you start to run and go to near the commander and say something and get back. when you ve got back, you mind army line moved 30 kilometre.
(army line and you move at same directional(to right))

how many long is the army line?

example:


----------

